# Viper 5706v 2-Way Remote Unlock (Unlock Remote Buttons)



## bzowk (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey Guys - 

I recently purchased a Viper 5706V and had it as well as the SmartStart module installed into my 2003 Lexus GX470 at Best Buy (where it was purchased.) After a couple of days of looking, I cannot find the answer to online.

When using the 2-way remote, I must hit the Fn key, then Unlock to "unlock" the remote before it's use. I understand this was probably implemented to prevent accidental commands, but unlocking it is tedious.

*My Question*
Does anyone know of a way to either disable the remote locking altogether (so that I could perform actions at any time with single press) - or - way to extend the "timeout" period between when it's unlocked and when it locks itself again between clicks?

Thanks!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Since it is "new" you must go back to the dealer that you bought it from.

BG


----------

